# apple cider and lemon juice?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

is it pointless to put apple cider vinegar into the water and lemon juice at the same time?

because one is acidic and the other is a base, the guy who sold me his pigeons told me to do this for them to be more alert :S


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

they are both acids, i would stick with the vinegar, i guess he does the lemon juice for vitiman C, never heard of that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the benefits of using both?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

No idea, the guy said he raced pigeons for 5 years and sold me his pair, but now he doesn't like homers anymore and only raise indian fan tails :S. 

I was told by people with organ issues that apple cider vinegar was a base that lowers the PH lvl in the blood but lemon juice is acidic, so i was thinking wouldn't it make sense.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

the higher the ph the more alkaline the blood is the lower the ph the more acidic it is, i'm an icu nurse and read blood gases all the time


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

abluechipstock said:


> the higher the ph the more alkaline the blood is the lower the ph the more acidic it is, i'm an icu nurse and read blood gases all the time


Ohhh so it be pointless to have both? i read the bottle of lemon juice and it said not a significant amount of vitamin C, i would ask the guy but he lives so far away and i didn't get his phone number.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

The only thing that I know of that some people add to ACV is honey. lemon juice you would want to add in the water with nothing else. I use lemon juice once a week when birds are road training. if you give them just 5% ACV. 2 days a week your birds should be just fine.


----------

